

The New Entrepreneur Classification System - 8bitliving
http://pandodaily.com/2012/05/29/the-new-entrepreneur-classification-system/

======
robbfitzsimmons
I tend to feel as though the word "entrepreneur" might just be better left to
die altogether. It's a title for people who aren't title people.

When you get down to what early economists were thinking when they coined the
term, it seems to me like it's about giving it a shot in the face of
uncertainty, rather than about the type of work (or even the work's success).
(<http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Cantillon>)

If you're selling underwear subscriptions, calling yourself a weekend-website
"CEO" or taking silly seed investment to avoid missing paychecks, maybe you're
not really risking.

You don't need to come up a title for that - you kinda already know it's not
the same thing.

------
duck
Type 2: _kind of an embarrassment to be held up as an example of Silicon
Valley innovation. They might be legitimate entrepreneurs and they might make
money, but in terms of being world-changing, let’s not be absurd_

Eh? Is that really what people consider an embarrassment these days? And since
when did "entrepreneur" have anything do with a location?

